# Tomtom acheté avec un compte à passer sur un autre compte



## optik8 (14 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis un peu embêté , j'ai acheté TomTom sur app store sur le compte optik8 pour ma femme car à ce moment elle n'avait pas de compte(pour son iPhone ),maintenant qu'elle a son mba à elle je lui ai créé un compte mais le TomTom doit aller sur son iPhone .....et sur son compte..... Est-ce possible ?
Merci de votre aide et bonne soirée à tous.


----------



## optik8 (18 Octobre 2011)

Bon....aparament pas de solution....dommage...


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2011)

Aller sur son iPhone je pense que c'est possible (il me semble qu'on peut autoriser plusieurs comptes sur un même iPhone)
par contre sur SON compte, ça c'est pas possible.


----------



## Gwen (18 Octobre 2011)

En effet, plusieurs comptes sont possibles sur un seul iPhone. Le transfert est par contre impossible. Il faut racheter l'application sinon.


----------

